# Online Literature



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They have some of the classics of Universal Literature. I was so pleasantly surprised to have found it. Enjoy!
http://www.online-literature.com/


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I like that website, too bad I didn't know about this when I was taking my composition class! Thanks for the link :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are welcome Kitkat 
I could have used it a lot when I was in school also..but it is never too late


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

This website is a bit "heavy", I clicked the link and has been waiting for about 5 minutes but nothing appears.  

And this is another one: http://www.classicreader.com


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you Tio-- I love it.
The first site works for me - maybe it was down at the time you accesed it. Try again a little later - you will never know


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I like it because it's the only place I can find any of Virginia Woolfs work online.


----------

